# WGSD needs Forever Home Lansing, MI



## lemmings (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been living in East Lansing, MI and the owner of the home was unable to get a rental license for the home, thus we are forced to find a new place to live. Since its a GSD, we have been unable to find a place that accepts the dog. I have until end of Nov to do this. I am seeking a forever home and the hardest part has been finding a suitable family that may be familiar with breed. 
A bit of info the dogs name is Tagger, he is a WGSD, 3 years old. I have had him since a puppy. He is neutered, its house broken, create trained and has obedience trainining. He loves to be around children, it would be prefered 8-10 years old, as the little one would be hitting the floor quite often. He is aprox 90 lbs, loves to chase his balls, and be chased. Loves to keep an eye for little critters and try to chase them. He does during walks will do a small growl at other dogs, but after a stern correction it stops. He dislikes cats, so no cats. He is uptodate on all shots, heartworm treatments and yearly vet visits. He loves to be around his family and will choose a member to be their favorite. He loves his walks, and the rest of the time, he likes to sleep. He is not a talker, only when the door bell rings or there is strange noise around the home. He does need a 6ft fence backyard.
I need to find either a foster home, until a forever home is found, or a forever home. 
Below are some pictures and a link to a webalbum to view him, please fee free to contact me for questions, or any aid on to find a forever home.

White GSD


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Are you looking to rehome him or looking for rescue to take him?


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

He is beautiful. There are some WGSD rescues.


----------



## lemmings (Sep 5, 2008)

I have asked several rescue groups, but no space. Ultimately I would like a forever home, but if I can find a temp space until a forever home its found that will work. If I cannot find a home, he will have to live at the vets kennel, until my wife and I can finally move out of MI. She is finishing her Ped Residency.

He is very sweet, per my wife, and luckly he is very quiet, only barking when is needed. He is definite not a guard dog, from a far, he is a good deterrent. He loves people.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this guy needing a new home.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Since he is neutered If you wanna send his pictures and your contact information email and phone number to [email protected] We will courtesty list him.. We would also contact Appollo GSD to see if they will also courtesty list him on petfinders


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Post a picture as the old saying goes a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Would you like White Paws to do a courtesy posting on petfinder for you?


----------



## lemmings (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## lemmings (Sep 5, 2008)

I would love a courtesy posting.


----------



## lemmings (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## lemmings (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungWould you like White Paws to do a courtesy posting on petfinder for you?


I will take all the help that I need. I just need to ensure that a forever home is found, and Tagger, has a great life. He definite needs a big yard, and somewhere where its colder would be optimal, as he loves the snow. He also loves the water, but its easy to clean up after him from snow.


----------

